# Citycross - Halifax - Sunday 3rd March



## Steve H (23 Jan 2013)

This looks like it could be an interesting new format. For anyone close to Halifax it may be worth going along to watch.

http://www.citycross.co.uk/


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2013)

Sod watching- I might have a go.


----------



## Howard (23 Jan 2013)

Yeah might give that one a go...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2013)

Enjoy it while you can - when the recession finally ends (it will do one day, won't it? ), that ruined mill will probably end up as posh yuppie flats!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Jan 2013)

£20 to ride round an old mill!!
Bet they make you wear a helmet and/or ban fixed gear too.
Might have a potter over to watch tho


----------



## Howard (24 Jan 2013)

I've never ridden an 'official' race where a helmet wasn't required. It's for the insurance init.

Fixed gear CX is for proper nutters/geniuses. Can't decide which. Not sure why they'd stop you from racing fixed though - usually its only SSCX with one brake that get into trouble.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Jan 2013)

Howard said:


> I've never ridden an 'official' race where a helmet wasn't required. It's for the insurance init.
> 
> Fixed gear CX is for proper nutters/geniuses.


That would be me then


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, I'd have gone straight over from the 'XC' I was running at the eastern edge of Leeds

I've not ridden cross for about 4 years, so the bike's just hanging in the garage - as is the MTB (ought to really sell one or both?)


----------

